# Dowel Face Holes??



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have a project on the books where I would like to use dowels in an edge to face joint...

Wondering if anyone has some tips or information about how to get the face holes in the correct location. I have a self centering jig for the edge holes, but not 100% of the best way for the face holes.

My first thought was to use dowel centers, but some of these pieces are a bit cumbersome, and I was curious about other techniques / jigs to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

The video is in german (I think), but the wolfcraft system is exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

26 bucks on amazon... looks good.. Will investigate further and report back.

https://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-37...UTF8&qid=1495945119&sr=8-5&keywords=wolfcraft


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

reviews of this product let me to this.. https://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-1...rd_wg=4OBnq&psc=1&refRID=X514CT87R89KX4M0173Z


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I bought a old used Stanley dowel jig that works great..about $10. Just be sure to put alignment marks on the piece.. There's plenty of old Stanley's available on ebay if you're interested. 
Someone actually bothered making a video on using it..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have a drill press you might set up a fence with a stop block. It also helps with doweling to use a brad point drill bit.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Triton is now making a dual dowel drilling machine (much like a Domino or Biscuit machine but cheaper)

https://www.amazon.com/Triton-TDJ60...67656&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=triton+dual+dowel

4D


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

4DThinker said:


> Triton is now making a dual dowel drilling machine (much like a Domino or Biscuit machine but cheaper)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Triton-TDJ60...67656&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=triton+dual+dowel
> 
> 4D


What is the advantage of this over a biscuit plate or domino joiner?


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Brian(J) said:


> What is the advantage of this over a biscuit plate or domino joiner?


Dowels can be found more easily and at a lower price than biscuits or dominos. Pre-made fluted dowels or cut your own from 36" or 48" dowels at your local building supply or hardware store.


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

dowels, to me, make a great alignment tool when joining panels and corners. I would love to own a domino, but the price.... I'm sure some day I'll have one, but it seems to me that if you just need a quick way to make sure panels line up exactly the way you want, you can't beat the quickness and price of simple dowels.


----------

